# camping advice?



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

so i have an elk tag still (didn't move here til august and all i could get) and I've been trying to hunt the wasatch extended with about the same success as everyone else on here from what i can tell. i plan on going down friday night and not leaving til i get one or the season closes either one. that being said, i live too far to commute back and forth every day. my question: is there a public campground and or just area off an accessible road that anyone knows of in the mill creek or near area that i could camp out of my truck and build a fire and what not? i know it may sound dumb, but I'm new to the area and google just isn't helping. thanks in advance for the help. also if anyone wants to join on the hunt, i wouldn't mind company.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

dont mean to bust your bubble, but i think the only camping your going to doing close to mill creek is motel 6. if im right, right now mill creek canyon is closed and there is no overnight camping any were close to that.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i obviously may be very wrong, but isn't it closed half way up at that maple cove gate? and are no campgrounds open? or is camping not allowed at all in the canyon?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe all campgrounds are closed for the year but you are more than welcome to take a tent in and camp off the road.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My advice, do it as soon as you can. Campfires of any kind are going to be illegal soon in the Wasatch Front counties.


-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

well it'll be this weekend. will they be illegal that soon?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No. They are running political ads on the radio to gain support. Apparently any fire is now worse than smoking and is toxic, will kill you quickly (Seriously, the radio spot said that). **** yuppy liberals. Even the Governor is supporting it.

http://www.sltrib.com/news/1895503-155/gov-herbert-proposes-wood-burning-ban

-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

ha gotcha. hippies...


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

DallanC said:


> No. They are running political ads on the radio to gain support. Apparently any fire is now worse than smoking and is toxic, will kill you quickly (Seriously, the radio spot said that). **** yuppy liberals. Even the Governor is supporting it.
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/news/1895503-155/gov-herbert-proposes-wood-burning-ban
> 
> -DallanC


WTF I hate these liberals moving to utah...their destroying a great state...regulation upon regulation...ugh cali is crap now cause of them...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm ok with the desire to reduce pollution and the inversion... but I also have neighbors who use fireplaces as their *only* source of heat. Under this new rule, the state will bring in and install a complete furnace system for them for free... although I dont know who gets to pay the gas bill. The one neighbor literally heats his home all winter via construction wood scraps which he gets for free.

I guess we all get to pay for it... yay. 

Back to the OP: I love a good winter fire camping or otherwise (tubing, sleighriding etc).

-DallanC


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Can we still burn tires?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> Can we still burn tires?


Hahah I like how you think. "But officer, its not a WOOD burning stove".

-DallanC


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

its pretty clear the real polluters are commercial, large industry, and cars and trucks...but ya those are where we make money so clearly we should ban somthing that is less than half of any one of those major contributers.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865560535/Clearing-the-air-That-air-youre-breathing-may-be-slowly-killing-you.html?pg=all


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

camping advice people, camping advice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jmgardner said:


> camping advice people, camping advice.


Dont get yur toes too close to the fire or they will burn!

-DallanC


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

much better haha


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

is there much snow up there?


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

ok this is what i found. hope this helps. the answer to your questions are towards the bottom of this page.

http://www.parks.slco.org/millcreekcanyon/index.html

good luck.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

you can rent Yurt up Mill Creek Canyon Big Water!! here is more infor

http://slco.org/recreation/parks/html/news.html


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

rsb_924 said:


> you can rent Yurt up Mill Creek Canyon Big Water!! here is more infor
> 
> http://slco.org/recreation/parks/html/news.html


that would be hunting in style!


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

phorisc said:


> that would be hunting in style!


too bad the rental season didn't start a month earlier.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

its a 4 mile walk they say from the gate to the yurt. when i walk 4 miles it'll be after the elk, not to get to a tent haha


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

*'camping advice?*



Jmgardner said:


> its a 4 mile walk they say from the gate to the yurt. when i walk 4 miles it'll be after the elk, not to get to a tent haha


well there you have it. you can hunt and camp in the same area. not having to hike very far from the tent to hunt. sounds like a plane to me.. lol


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

It's closer to 5 miles to the yurt.

I'd also consider the Walmart parking lot off Parleys Way near the mouth of Parleys canyon (just north of the I80 - I215 junction). Just bring your bbq.

It's a 10 minute drive to Millcreek and 10 mins up to Little Dell, Lambs canyon or Parleys Summit, all of which have elk and even more hunters 

Cheers,
Pete


----------

